# Haro Steel Reserve 1.3



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

http://www.harobikes.com/mtb/tab2_subNav2.php

So I'm about to pull the trigger on ordering a Haro Steel Reserve 1.3. Looking at the geometry chart the two sizes only differ by .5" http://www.harobikes.com/mtb/geo13.html
Being 6' flat I figured I would go for the longer frame. Is there going to be a real noticeable difference between the two frames?


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

That bike is sweet. Is that 23"? That's longer than what I've normally seen but I'm 6'4" so longer is better!


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

xDetroitMetalx said:


> That bike is sweet. Is that 23"? That's longer than what I've normally seen but I'm 6'4" so longer is better!


23.3" is the effective top tube length, so the actual top tube measurement would be a little less. I'm probably going to get the long frame.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Hell yea, that will be a great ride.


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

At your height go for the long. Cool bike...got to take a closer look at it last week.


----------



## Minx20 (Oct 4, 2009)

I picked mine up yesterday. I'm 6'2 and got the long frame. I ordered mine a week prior for $675 plus tax / $15 shipping - then a few days ago I noticed the MSRP on the website to be $1000 - not sure what happened there but it's a sweet bike - has Alienation 440's, full cromo, etc - the graphics are under the clearcoat - was very happy with the quality of the welds on this bike. Would recommend for sure. :thumbsup: 

A great deal for $675

If you are in Florida and want one, PM me for the LBS contact info where I bought mine.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Minx20 said:


> I picked mine up yesterday. I'm 6'2 and got the long frame. I ordered mine a week prior for $675 plus tax / $15 shipping - then a few days ago I noticed the MSRP on the website to be $1000 - not sure what happened there but it's a sweet bike - has Alienation 440's, full cromo, etc - the graphics are under the clearcoat - was very happy with the quality of the welds on this bike. Would recommend for sure. :thumbsup:
> 
> A great deal for $675
> 
> If you are in Florida and want one, PM me for the LBS contact info where I bought mine.


You sure that you didn't get the Steel Reserve 1.2?


----------



## Minx20 (Oct 4, 2009)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You sure that you didn't get the Steel Reserve 1.2?


Nope, the 1.3 

Still need to drop the seat, pull off the reflectors etc, but here it is - sweet ride:


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

I just looked at the price catalog and depending out how big of a Haro dealer they are, that could have been at cost pricing. LOL

The bike looks sick. I already have a list of things I'm replacing when mine comes in,


----------



## Minx20 (Oct 4, 2009)

droptopchevy said:


> I just looked at the price catalog and depending out how big of a Haro dealer they are, that could have been at cost pricing. LOL
> 
> The bike looks sick. I already have a list of things I'm replacing when mine comes in,


Don't know as I'm not in the business - I ordered mine prior to seeing the msrp on the haro website since the '10s were just placed on the site during the past week - figured they deal in a lot of volume so they had a lower price - I was looking at a P3 but for the price on the 1.3 I got, I ordered a Haro Railer SS as well for just pure cruzing - both bikes together ended up costing several hundred less than a P3 - Did not want two bikes, but needed a long distance type to ride with the gilfriend.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Got mine today. Spent a good amount of the day getting the rotor perfect and taking off all of the stickers. Plan on taking it out tomorrow.


----------



## Minx20 (Oct 4, 2009)

droptopchevy said:


> Got mine today. Spent a good amount of the day getting the rotor perfect and taking off all of the stickers. Plan on taking it out tomorrow.


Sweet - First thing I did was to get rid of all the safety precaution decals, refectors and lower the seat. Question, how is the best way to adjust the fork? This is the first bike I have with a shock fork. I see there is a air valve on the right fork leg cap. Do you simply add / take air from this valve to adjust the shock? Can I use a regular air pump to do so? Any pointers would be greqat - Thx


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Minx20 said:


> Sweet - First thing I did was to get rid of all the safety precaution decals, refectors and lower the seat. Question, how is the best way to adjust the fork? This is the first bike I have with a shock fork. I see there is a air valve on the right fork leg cap. Do you simply add / take air from this valve to adjust the shock? Can I use a regular air pump to do so? Any pointers would be greqat - Thx


Use a shock pump. Its like a tire pump, but it threads on and does higher psi. The manual said to set the shock between 2-3 bar, about 30/45 psi for my weight. There is also a rebound adjustment on the bottom of the fork which I plan on messing with tomorrow.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

the Marzocchi fork on the 1.3 is a way better choice than the "SR SUNTOUR" fork on the 1.2


----------



## Choncey (Sep 18, 2008)

shits hott


----------



## Minx20 (Oct 4, 2009)

droptopchevy said:


> Use a shock pump. Its like a tire pump, but it threads on and does higher psi. The manual said to set the shock between 2-3 bar, about 30/45 psi for my weight. There is also a rebound adjustment on the bottom of the fork which I plan on messing with tomorrow.


Thx for the info - picked up a pump yesterday and made some adjustments. So far this bike is the most fun I have had with a bike. Rode along with a buddy that has a 24" BMX and we did about 8 miles of downtown riding. Was surprised how easy it was to ride long distance with the gear ratio. Don't have another DJ bike to compare this to that I have ridden for any amount of time but the fun factor on this bike is way up there.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That's a good deal, sounds like you might have gotten dealer cost. I no longer work for a Haro dealer, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Peral (Oct 19, 2009)

*Haro stl res 1.3*

Hey guys,
i live in arizona next to phoenix. i want to purchase the new steel reserve 1.3. ive searched online like crazy but noone local carrys it! driving me crazy please help on how i can purchase this bike for local in the united states

thanks, 
Peral


----------



## Minx20 (Oct 4, 2009)

Peral said:


> Hey guys,
> i live in arizona next to phoenix. i want to purchase the new steel reserve 1.3. ive searched online like crazy but noone local carrys it! driving me crazy please help on how i can purchase this bike for local in the united states
> 
> thanks,
> Peral


Click on the link below -it list all the HARO dealers in your area - my local shop did not carry them in stock, but only took a week to arrive:

http://www.harobikes.com/mtb/dealer/results.php?s_Dealer_Zip=&s_Dealer_Radius=5&s_Dealer_BusinessName=&s_Dealer_State=AZ


----------



## Minx20 (Oct 4, 2009)

Current pic of my Haro DJ - Still have a few tweeks to do but for now it's good to go till free up some extra $ or break something


----------



## Peral (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks bro, i figured as much but most shops have a balloon price when they have to order. then i end up paying17% over at cost price. im 28 yrs old and been in the bmx seen along time and all though az is great for bmx with exception of motorist but that applys to motorcycles too. ill make some calls tomorrow and see what price range varys thanks again bro.


----------



## Peral (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah thats such a sick bike great pic! i just had my hoffman al 2008 stolen while at work. so been sour lately. i had it heavily modified ($1200) with after market parts. i wasnt pissed i was depressed like someone kidnapped my child. i love that bike


----------



## Minx20 (Oct 4, 2009)

Peral said:


> Thanks bro, i figured as much but most shops have a balloon price when they have to order. then i end up paying17% over at cost price. im 28 yrs old and been in the bmx seen along time and all though az is great for bmx with exception of motorist but that applys to motorcycles too. ill make some calls tomorrow and see what price range varys thanks again bro.


Mine came out to $675 plus tax and $15 shipping. Some folks on here said I must have mistakenly got dealer cost on it - I agree as the msrp is a tad over $1000


----------



## Peral (Oct 19, 2009)

thats a smokin deal. the story i think is though that bike was the 2009 1.2 model because there brand mananger whom i spoke with said the new 1.1,1.2 were launched this year and the same exact to the dot new 1.2 2009 was just reintroduced for '10 as the 1.3. i believe there might have been just a small window u managed to utilize. check this link out and they explain in the video. if at all possible the shop you got it from if you would please give me the web address and number? maybe i can order from them even if they tacked on a shipping fee it still would be reasonobly cheaper then current msrp


----------



## Peral (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/2010-Haro-Thread-Hardtail-Series,582/sspomer,2

my bad hahaha!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Peral said:


> yeah thats such a sick bike great pic! i just had my hoffman al 2008 stolen while at work. so been sour lately. i had it heavily modified ($1200) with after market parts. i wasnt pissed i was depressed like someone kidnapped my child. i love that bike


Did you have homeowner's or renter's insurance? You might be able to make a claim and get some money.

Was it locked? With what kind of lock?


----------



## Peral (Oct 19, 2009)

again my bad that last link was the thread series here is the steel reserve long day bro


----------



## Peral (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/2010-Haro-Steel-Reserve-bikes,589/sspomer,2


----------



## Minx20 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah here is the vid on the Steel Reserve's, the other one was for the Thread's.
The 2010 1.3 I have is the same as the 2009 1.0 but has some upgrades such as the rims, etc and of course the color change.

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/2010-Haro-Steel-Reserve-bikes,589/sspomer,2

I'll call the shop and talk to the salesperson I dealt with and see if they can order more at that price. One member on here PM'd me and made a good point as the salesperson may have sold it incorrectly priced and if everyone started calling it may cause a problem for them job wise. Let me see what the story is as I've known of / dealt with this salesperson since '05.

The next best deal I have seen is on the '09 Eastern Nighttrains' at Jenson.
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI284R00-Eastern+Nighttrain+Bike+09.aspx


----------



## Peral (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks bro. if you want you can email me [email protected]. although that other bike is sweet im in love with stl res 1.3. but email me anytime will chat it up. you seem to be one of the rare few that knows what what there talkin about. thanks again bro if i do get the number for that dealer ill play dumb and not say" well i heard u sold it to this guy for x amount of dollars" i dont want, nor am i "that guy"! haha like i said even if its an add'l 100 something dollars its still a steal! no punn intended


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Threw some XT brakes and a front rotor on mine yesterday.


----------



## irish_sloth (Nov 23, 2007)

can you slam these drop outs? i cant see if they are horizontal or not.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

They are horizontal dropouts.


----------



## Peral (Oct 19, 2009)

they are horizontal. you can slam them. the thread line up (alum alloy) has the adj. drop outs which im not to sure on. im sure their tuff but i prefer tried and true.


----------



## Diver85 (Apr 6, 2009)

Not a 2010 but it's still a steel reserve...can't stop ridin the damn thing, just too much fun!


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nik! Bike looks killer dude! Im jealous of 20mm axle! It looks nice and dirty like it should too! 

Lookin' good man!


----------



## werfectpheel (Nov 15, 2009)

I just picked up a 1.3 frame yesterday and I might buy a used P1 if the components switch over well enough. The P1 is a small so I'll off the frame and a few other parts, if it works out I'll be into the whole bike about $400, maybe. I'll post up picks when I get it together.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Diver! Lets see some non-fuzzy pics of that beauty! and some action shots!


----------



## RamRider (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a 2010 Steel Reserve 1.3 also.
I could not be happier with it thus far.


----------



## bdickens (Oct 24, 2007)

*pivit hub*

Ram Rider I have the same bike what do you think of the rear hub

Im an old bmxer and thought the engagement was slow on the cassette 
That led me to a Halo Rear wheel

So if anyone wants a good deal on a 3/8 single speed rear wheel let me know

sorry to hijack hte thread


----------



## RamRider (Sep 10, 2009)

bdickens said:


> Ram Rider I have the same bike what do you think of the rear hub
> 
> Im an old bmxer and thought the engagement was slow on the cassette
> That led me to a Halo Rear wheel
> ...


Well I am no expert on the topic, that is my first DJ bike, but the hub seems all right to me. I have felt more responsive but it's not bad at all.


----------



## Minx20 (Oct 4, 2009)

*My 2010 Steel Reserve 1.3 is For Sale*

My '10 1.3 is For Sale - Love the bike but really don't get any use out here. Getting more into FlatLand -

Price includes a brand new HJC Fullface Helmet and a High Pressure Pump. :thumbsup:

https://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=47418&cat=4


----------

